

Writing on LeanPub – $0.21 per word - geerlingguy
https://servercheck.in/blog/writing-leanpub-021-word

======
fideloper
Thanks for sharing!

If you have time to out into it, also do some active marketing around it.

I'm at .27 per word on the first day of selling my ebook (today as it just so
happens).

Value your work more! Your book is worth way more then $10. (I know, I've
bought and read it!)

~~~
geerlingguy
Thanks for the feedback; I've been hoping to give people on LeanPub a great
deal, since they're basically funding my writing (well, at least motivating me
to finish the book!). Depending on royalty rates elsewhere, I'll likely end up
charging more on Kindle and other marketplaces, and I hope to have at least a
paperback available at some point.

And good luck with your book, too!

